# HNIC's LADY {BABY*GIRL} 26" BUILD UP



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~THIS IS MY DREAM TRIKE THAT MY HUSBAND IS BUILDING FOR ME!!!
ITS ALL MY IDEAS THOUGH AND HIS FABRICATION~*~... :biggrin: 

~*~ITS A REGULAR TWO WHEELER BICYCLE WITH A CUSTOM CONVERSION 
KIT~*~:
~*~ 3-SPEED IN CONVERSION KIT 
~*~ 144 SPOKE CHROME 26' WHEELS 
~*~ 3 ALL WHITE TIRES FROM GERMANY, 2 PAIRS IN THE STATES
~*~ SUICIDE SHIFTER WITH CROWN 
~*~ CUSTOM FABRICATED BABY SEAT ON THE CONVERSION KIT
~*~ 26" STRAIGHT SPRINGER FORK 
:wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: :wow: 

~*~ PARTS COMING SOON~*~:
~*~ WHITE AND PINK CHAINS
~*~ TWISTED GOOSE NECK
~*~ FULL LOUIS VUITTON WHITE AND RAINBOW COLOR BABY 
SEAT WITH PINK OSTRICH PIPING.
~*~ SADDLE SEAT AND GRIPS WITH SAME FABRIC
~*~ A LOT OF WHITE POWDER COATED PARTS
~*~ TWISTED CRANK ARMS, PEDALS, FENDER BRACES, ECT...
~*~ H.O.K BUBBLEGUM PINK WITH HEAVY RAINBOWFLAKE
:thumbsup:  :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

how does the car seat connect?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thats f*cking awesome bro, getting the family involved looking good so far keep it up bro and keep the pics comming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~REAL CRAZY....THERE'S 4 BOLTS TO THE BASE OF THE CAR SEAT THAT CONNECT TO THE CONVERSION KIT~~~THE CAR SEAT DETACHES FROM BASE, SOO THE CAR SEAT IS ALWAYS REMOVABLE~*~


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:25 PM~16667619
> *~*~REAL CRAZY....THERE'S 4 BOLTS TO THE BASE OF THE CAR SEAT THAT CONNECT TO THE CONVERSION KIT~~~THE CAR SEAT DETACHES FROM BASE, SOO THE CAR SEAT IS ALWAYS REMOVABLE~*~
> 
> *


sweet! it looks awsome! you should get a pink car seat!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~SOME MORE PICS.....KEEP Y'ALL UPDATED AS I GO~*~

~~~LOVING MY HUSBAND FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN!!! HNICUSTOMS / EXPENSIVE HABITS FOR LYFE HUNNI DIP!!!~~~

~~~SPECIAL THANKS TO SIC NIC @ LOCAL CYCLES FOR ALL HIS HELP IN THE COMING TOGETHER OF THIS PROJECT~~~


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~~~HEY SPROCKETS MAGAZINE,

~*~THE BABYSEAT AND SADDLE SEAT AND GRIPS WILL BE FABRICATED IN LOUIS VUITTON WHITE WITH RAINBOW LV's~*~

~~~THANKS FOR ALL OF THE COMMENTS GUYS!!~~~


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hnic's lady- my appoligies for saying 'bro' in my last comment, didnt realize, thought it was your husband doing the posting till i read it. 
anyway great thing ya doing keepin the family involved


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~NO WORRIES PEDAL*SCRAPERZ ..... WE BREATHE THIS!!!~*~
~*~ I <3 TO MAKE FLY RIDES~*~


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:43 PM~16667786
> *~~~HEY SPROCKETS MAGAZINE,
> 
> ~*~THE BABYSEAT AND SADDLE SEAT AND GRIPS WILL BE FABRICATED IN LOUIS VUITTON WHITE WITH RAINBOW LV's~*~
> ...


you made my wife jelous with that bike! :biggrin: she seen it! she said your lucky!


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice looking bike.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

looks good


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~Sprockets*Magazine~*~
I Do Believe That You Should Build Your Wife A Trike Like Mine....
If You Have A Young Child This Is The Greatest Thing In The World, When My Husband Suggested To Put Together A Build Like This For Me I Think I Had A Minor Heart Attack!!! LOOOLLL 

~*~817*Lowrider~*~
Appreciated The Comment & I Like This Too...Very Much!!!

~*~Meeba~*~
Thank You Very Much For Your Comment And I Love Your "I Was Chasing A Dream" Quote!!! 

~*~ On*Da*Low*Prez~*~
I Just Cant Wait Till Its Finished ~N~ My Husband And I Shall Be Seeing You During Show Season In NY!!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~ Also~*~............

I Am Looking For 26" Lazar Cut {Heart} Support Bars For My Straight Springer Fork.............. And Because Atzlan Stopped Grindin I Am Having Trouble Getting My Hands On A Heart Shaped, With Birdcage Steering Wheel!!!

x~*~ If Any1 Knows Of Anything Floating Around Out There Or If Can Be Custom Fabricated, Please Let Me Know!!!! ~*~ x

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

wow looks good. should come out real nice! always like to see something new! keep us posted with updates and new pic's


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

That's the kind of thing that make a family affair  
including the person in the back seat :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Keep us updated looking good


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Looks good girl. Please don't forget to post when finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~ DSweet LuX~*~
I Love Your 64 Mama.....Your Reppin Hard!!!!
~*~ Love It~*~


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 20 2010, 05:49 PM~16672679
> *~*~ DSweet LuX~*~
> I Love Your 64 Mama.....Your Reppin Hard!!!!
> ~*~ Love It~*~
> *



so what does HNIC"S mean or stand for?


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

H.N.I.C. Holand's New Image Customs

Est 1998 and still going hard as hell since


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Feb 20 2010, 11:40 PM~16674267
> *so what does HNIC"S mean or stand for?
> *





> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 20 2010, 11:57 PM~16674420
> *H.N.I.C. Holand's New Image Customs
> 
> Est 1998 and still going hard as hell since
> *


I thought it meant something else. lol head ni**** in charge. lol. oops.

Are you doing anything with the plastic on the car seat? Paint, cover, or just leave as is? I can see that is still has to function and will prob get all scratched up at the bottom and where it connects to the base.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~ Meeba, Where Did You Get Your Name From?.....Meeba~*~

~*~ First I just Want To let you know that I am aware of how raw dawg (lol) the base of the baby seat looks.....which is why after I Krylon the Base white....We are going to tack sheet metal to clean it up a little and hide how that base looks!!!~*~

~*~ Thanks for asking~*~ :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, it started off it was suppoed to be an insult to me. The father in law was trying to get my son to call me "mira mira". I walked into the room and he had my son try to say it and he said "meeba". Instead of getting angry, I smiled and had him say it again and said that i liked it and was gonna keep it. Well that did not fair too well with the old man who stormed out of the house cussing and screaming because I would not let his racist ways bother me. Anyhow, my other 2 kids and all the nieghborhood kids started calling me meeba now. (they don't call me dad, just meeba, but I'm ok with it....at least i know when I am being called for in a crowd.)

we had a trike and a car seat in the garage and the kids joined them together and had fun with it. no where near as nice as yours, it was a beater for them to play around with in the alley way. somewhere along the line they took the carseat out and used a trunk mount bike carrier and made a tow trike. still ugly as sin, but they were just having fun with it. maybe one day I might try to refine the idea with them and see if we can make it worth it. Oh yeah, not a good idea to try and dismount the trike while a bike is on the "hook". my son found out the hard way and was talking in a mickey mouse voice.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~ THATS SOO FUNNY!!! ~*~

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I THINK YOU SHOULD BUILD ANOTHER TRIKE....THEY ARE THE BEST THING TO CUSTOMIZE!!!

 :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Feb 20 2010, 05:44 PM~16672645
> *Looks good girl. Please don't forget to post when finished. :thumbsup:
> *


~*~ THANKS AND I WILL DEFIANTLY KEEP Y'ALL UPDATED~*~
:biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

hello my name is eddie aka chain reaction..i like your trike i really like the idea with the baby seat...i have two daughters 15 & 18 yrs old that im goin to b building bikes for hopefully next year..take care!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looking good guys


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE BIG UPS BOYS...CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE WITH THE UPHOLSTERED BABYSEAT ECT...

 

~*~ CHAIN REACTION, MY NAME IS DEL AKA HNIC's LADY AND MY HUSBAND MIKE AKA HNICUSTOMS....
UR FROM NEW JERSEY??? NO DOUBT...HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOWS!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~ Our baby girl... 4 months old today!!!










~*~Princess with her favorite animal (cause it sings)










~*~ The perfect pink ostrich to match the paint










~*~ The Louis Vuitton Fabric I dream about  










~*~ Cant wait to go to the upholstery shop to get it done!!!

***Special Thanx to my HUSBAND, the president of EXPENSIVE*HABITS & also to COREY, the president of LOW MENTALITY!!!
:yes: :h5: uffin: :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~ JUST GOT THE FABRICS TODAY!!!!

 :biggrin:


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

Frame work all done except for the fender braces and shifter mount....then paint time!!


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

found the pic of the "tow bike" told you it was ugly as sin, but it seems like it might werk with a little refining.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Feb 26 2010, 01:13 PM~16734408
> *Frame work all done except for the fender braces and shifter mount....then paint time!!
> *



☆Thanx Sic!!!☆  
~Cant wait to see it all put together!!!☆
~I forget....Which shifter did we agree on again??? ☆

☆☆~Then you said its ready for paint.........Hoo Boy Here we go!!!☆☆ :thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

OK....BOO I BROUGHT UR STUFF TO CORTEZ...THIS MORNING ALL UPHOLSTRY DONE SOME TIME THIS WEEK......CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ...GONA LOOK REAL KOOL..UM SIKED'...I GET OUT OF WORK SOON..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS IS THE SHIFTER KNOB.......NO.....IT'S NOT A DOOR HANDLE........ :biggrin: IT'S A WINE BOTTLE CORK TOP  :wow: ..... 







........NOW...THIS WE DECIDED TODAY :wow: THIS BIKE WILL HAVE AIR....   .........THIS AIR BAG IS VERY RARE...ONLY IN EUROPE...THAY US THESE ON ...V-DUBS...AUDI'S....EXC.  WE WILL CUSTOM WATER JET FRONT OF DOWN CROWN TO FIT A BIT BETTER. BUT KEEP TRIPLE TWISTED....I FIGURED I WOULD GO ALL OUT :wow:  BUT STILL A RYDER...  ........SPECIAL THANX TO SIC KUSTOMS....FOR THE ONE OFF BAG.... :wow:  SIC F**KIN AIR BAG :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 25 2010, 11:21 PM~16727206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I love the match of the tissues  They fit perfectly 2get-her!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 16 2010, 09:27 PM~16911003
> *
> 
> 
> ...




niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccce!!!!!!!!!
that is butter bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THANX ....I THINK SHE WILL LOVE TO RYDE THIS ONE uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 16 2010, 10:38 PM~16912027
> *THANX ....I THINK SHE WILL LOVE TO RYDE THIS ONE uffin:
> *


thats going on the baby seat trike???? what, thas wats up!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:  WELL KEEP YA POSTED... uffin: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 16 2010, 09:27 PM~16911003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thinking outside the box!*


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 17 2010, 03:58 PM~16918311
> *Thinking outside the box!
> *



fuc tha box :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:roflmao: uffin: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

Alrite did up a crown for the bag with some hearts for her and hearts to make the braces with....should pick up all waterjet sh!t the next few days


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey ♤Sic, hows everything going???
:wave: 
•.¸¸.•´¯`•.♥.•´¯`•.¸¸.✿.｡.:* *.:｡.✿•.¸¸.•´¯`•.♥.•´¯`•.¸¸.•. ˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙
That is great!!! I cant wait to ccccc!!!! ☎Call me☎ when y have then in your hands!!!
(｡◕‿◕｡)


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

this one has bags on it too! very cool!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

(✿ ♥‿ ♥ ) Thats really cool!!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Mar 17 2010, 09:09 PM~16922674
> *fuc tha box :biggrin:
> *


凸( ◕‿- )凸 tha box!!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 21 2010, 12:17 AM~16950322
> *this one has bags on it too! very cool!
> 
> 
> ...


This bike is cool :biggrin: 

But my bike isnt going to be full show (︶︿︶)
:no: 

Shes my daily driver.......to cruise the boardwalk!!!(｡❤‿❤｡)
:yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for daily riders


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 21 2010, 07:29 AM~16951630
> *This bike is cool  :biggrin:
> 
> But my bike isnt going to be full show (︶︿︶)
> ...


It's gonna be one bad ass daily too!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 21 2010, 08:46 AM~16951712
> *It's gonna be one bad ass daily too!
> *


˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙Thanx for posting another air bagged bike...
We dont c that many bikes w bags!!! ٩(̾●̮̮̃̾•̃̾)۶


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HAY SIC...HOWS THAT PIXIE...DID U SCORE IT??


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HAY HUN


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 21 2010, 02:17 AM~16950322
> *this one has bags on it too! very cool!
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASSSSSS.....   DUBBLE BAGGED :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 10:08 AM~16952212
> *HAY HUN
> *


Hey my ♥ :cheesy: .... wut u doin??? xxx


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

fork support bars almost finished


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

THANX SYKED1 IM SO TOTALLY SYKED2!!! (✿◠‿ ◠)


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheheheheeh good 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 21 2010, 02:22 PM~16953080
> *Hey my ♥ :cheesy: .... wut u doin??? xxx
> *


CHILLIN....   JUS SAW U 26'' BARS :wow: :wow: I LOVE EM.. :biggrin: STILL WAITIN' ON THAT UPOLSTRY..... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WE MIGHT GO TO GALLERY TONIGHT....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 02:37 PM~16953163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX BROTHER.....   :wow: COMIN' REAL BAD ASSSSSS


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 04:25 PM~16953402
> *THANX BROTHER.....     :wow: COMIN' REAL BAD ASSSSSS
> *


thx its a pleasure to work with you and yr girl


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 12:56 PM~16953259
> *heheheheheheeh good 1 :thumbsup:
> *


I TRY I TRY....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 21 2010, 05:23 PM~16953724
> *I TRY I TRY....
> *



u do it great


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 21 2010, 02:27 PM~16953763
> *u do it great
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

finished


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

close up


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:wow:  :yes: :thumbsup: 
Im in suspense and cant wait to get my hands on those support bars!!!
(｡❤‿❤｡)


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

what i meant to say was.....
http://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/want/t2825.gif
http://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/want/t2824.gif


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 05:27 PM~16954043
> *close up
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: CLOSE UP LOOKS REAL SICK....   SO WHEN DO I PAY.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

awww mannn that didnt come out right!!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 21 2010, 04:22 PM~16954362
> *what i meant to say was.....
> http://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/want/t2825.gif
> http://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/want/t2824.gif
> *


aww mann that didnt come out right!!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Our first born son *Peanut*XXX


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehhe awsome, you can pay now if you want and monday or tuesday ill have the file off to be cut and by monday next week it should be ready to ship to you... are the 12" forks goin on a radio flyer bike? if so i have one and can use it to mock up the forks...pm me your address and info and ill pm you mine


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

YA.....  SO IM GONA PM U...AND YA..IT'S FOR A RADIO FLYER TRIKE  LOOK IN ALADDIN THREAD I MADE...IT'S THA BLACK ONE/WITH TWISTED SPOKES...IM'THINKIN ON THE 12''...MAYBE ILL DRILL THE HOLES...JUST MOCK IT UP TO UR 12'' BIKE...LIKE A REG.12''FORK WOULD BE... :wow: WHAT DO U THINK?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 21 2010, 06:51 PM~16954534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT' MY BOY.....    :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

YO SIC....  POST THAT DOWN CROWN PIECE :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 21 2010, 07:51 PM~16954534
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 similar as the ugly duckling


 No offence


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I KNOW... :biggrin: THAT'S MY MOTHERS 4 YORKIES... :wow: MALTESE IS MY WIFE'S...THAT SHIT'S SO FUNNY THO :biggrin: DEF.UGLY DUCKLING STYLE...HE SOME TIMES FELL'S LEFT OUT :uh: SO WE TREAT HIME A BIT MORE SPECIAL   THAS MY HOME BOY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HE HAS TO WER A DIAPER :uh: CAUSE HE TEAR'S ASS ON THE FEMALES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :wow:  :yes: :thumbsup:
> HEY GIRL !


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt guys


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 23 2010, 09:30 PM~16981126
> *:0 similar as the ugly duckling
> No offence
> *


〜∽∾∿{}∿∾∽〜 None Taken.... Similar, but very different... You see, they are the ugly little ducklings~hahaha, he is the most perfect lil man!!! 〜∽∾∿{}∿∾∽〜


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 09:44 PM~16981359
> *HE HAS TO WER A DIAPER :uh: CAUSE HE TEAR'S ASS ON THE FEMALES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


☆:*´¨`*:..:*´¨`*:.☆ Hahaha...I tell u , he jus can't control himself around bitches!!!

:0 :0 :0


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> > :wow:  :yes: :thumbsup:
> > HEY GIRL !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 24 2010, 03:22 PM~16988520
> *ttt guys
> *


✿.｡.:* *.:｡.✿wut does ttt mean??? i always wondered...i no its a good thing...i just dont know wut??? lmao✿.｡.:* *.:｡.✿

:banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 24 2010, 05:50 PM~16990119
> *✿.｡.:* *.:｡.✿wut does ttt mean??? i always wondered...i no its a good thing...i just dont know wut??? lmao✿.｡.:* *.:｡.✿
> 
> :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


 IT MEANS TO THE TOP..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

and ttmft means to the mutha f%&^king top


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2010, 06:10 PM~16990320
> *and ttmft means to the mutha f%&^king top
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

☆:*´¨`*:..:*´¨`*:.☆
Thanx fella's, I will keep that in mind!!!
I would've never guessed... Lmao
Ima be writing that everywhere now....


To all yall that posted ttt after my sh*t and i didnt know wut it meat...Big ups to all yall xxx


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 24 2010, 06:26 PM~16990491
> *☆:*´¨`*:..:*´¨`*:.☆
> Thanx fella's, I will keep that in mind!!!
> I would've never guessed... Lmao
> ...


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 05:28 PM~17000087
> *:wave:
> *


IS IT KOOL IF I SEND MO THIS FRIDAY....TOMORROW :wow: :wow: FOR BOTH....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya thats cool MO or paypal?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 06:43 PM~17000821
> *ya thats cool MO or paypal?
> *


PM WITH FULL PRICE WITH ALL UR INFO  ILL DO MO TOMORROW...  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I DONT HAVE A PAY PAL YET...............YET :banghead:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 10:03 PM~17002227
> *PM WITH FULL PRICE  WITH ALL UR INFO   ILL DO MO TOMORROW...   :wow:
> *


ok kool...i dont have the shipping costs wont till after they are finished cut and everything... i need to know yr address and that so i can estimate it.

USPS international MO Please


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PM ME


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 11:19 PM~17003088
> *PM ME
> *


hey buddy wasup :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 24 2010, 05:44 PM~16990051
> **•. ˜”*°•.˜”*°••°*”˜.•°*”˜ .•*˜Thanx homie...We're gunna roll hard this $ummer!!!˜*•. ˜”*°•.˜”*°••°*”˜.•°*”˜ .•*˜˜
> :biggrin:
> *



I HEARD THAT !

DO THE DAMM THING GIRL !

AN CELIA'S EVIL WAYS WILL BACK YOU UP ! :biggrin: J/K 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 11:10 PM~17003813
> *hey buddy wasup :biggrin:
> *


I DONT NO HOW TO PM U :biggrin: :angry: I DONT SEE IT ANY WER......ON THIS SCREEN :uh: :biggrin: FOR MY ADRESS AN SHIT.....BUT I NO HOW TO PM U BACK IF U PM'D ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 25 2010, 11:15 PM~17003865
> *I HEARD THAT !
> 
> DO THE DAMM THING GIRL !
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: THANX HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HAY BOO........ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for tha homies


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

"Princess" Daily Driver***

















"Lil Mama" Full Show***


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 25 2010, 09:15 PM~17003865
> *I HEARD THAT !
> 
> DO THE DAMM THING GIRL !
> ...


˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙  uffin: You Doin The Damn Thing 2 Homie!! ˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 27 2010, 10:25 AM~17016485
> *ttt for tha homies
> *


˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙ :wave: :thumbsup: Thanx Guys ˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 27 2010, 08:42 PM~17019255
> *TTMFT
> *


THANX HOMIE....


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 27 2010, 07:57 PM~17019758
> *THANX HOMIE....
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back up... lol :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 27 2010, 10:28 PM~17020002
> *
> *


I STILL GOT U ON A PRICE THIS MONDAY HOMIE........... :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 12:29 PM~17024181
> *I STILL GOT U ON A PRICE THIS MONDAY HOMIE........... :biggrin:
> *


  
TTMFT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 28 2010, 04:49 PM~17025846
> *
> TTMFT
> *


 :thumbsup: ⊹⊱⋛⋋ TTMFT ⋌⋚⊰⊹ 2 U!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 28 2010, 08:05 PM~17026523
> *:thumbsup: ⊹⊱⋛⋋ TTMFT ⋌⋚⊰⊹  2 U!!
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 08:05 PM~17027722
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MORNING HUN................ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 07:49 AM~17031718
> *MORNING HUN................ :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:  Mornin' Love


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: Morning HNIC's homies


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: 


> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 29 2010, 09:52 AM~17031738
> *:biggrin:   Mornin' Love
> *


 ol:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 29 2010, 10:09 AM~17031858
> *:wave: Morning HNIC's homies
> *


WAS GOOD BROTHER................ :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............HA HUN.....WE WERE ALL ACTIVE TODAY..... :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

parts cut for HNICustom and his lady

26" fork support bars and 12" fork


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:17 PM~17070968
> *parts cut for HNICustom and his lady
> 
> 26" fork support bars and 12" fork
> ...


 :wow: KOOL...........PM SENT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 2 2010, 05:17 PM~17078528
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: TTT  HOMIE'S


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell ya x2 ttt 

re=packed the stuff, and will try to hit the post office asap


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 2 2010, 11:48 PM~17082059
> *hell ya x2 ttt
> 
> re=packed the stuff, and will try to hit the post office asap
> *


KOOL HOMIE....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT UP GIRL CAME THREW SHOW SOME LOVE !*


----------



## jr 7366 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats tight Ride :0


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 4 2010, 01:25 PM~17092536
> *HAPPY EASTER
> *


THANX HOMIE   AND TO ALL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT :wave: :wave: HA LAYITLOW


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 08:17 PM~17070968
> *parts cut for HNICustom and his lady
> 
> 26" fork support bars and 12" fork
> ...



:wow: :biggrin: Wow homie.... thas wut it is right there!!! Excellent work!!!
:thumbsup: Cant wait to see those support braces in person, hats off 2 u bro!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jr 7366_@Apr 3 2010, 07:45 PM~17088013
> *Thats tight Ride :0
> *


Thank you


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 4 2010, 11:25 AM~17092536
> *HAPPY EASTER
> *



Same to u!!  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx mija - gonna ship them tomorrow evening  sorry for the delay


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 7 2010, 09:24 PM~17127860
> *thx mija - gonna ship them tomorrow evening  sorry for the delay
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD .....   PM ME FULL DETAILS...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT................. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: UPHOLSTRY COMING SOON....HEART SUPPORT BARS COMING SOON......TWISTED PARTS;PAINT...AFTER...WELL KEEP UL POSTED :wave: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 14 2010, 10:06 PM~17196085
> *nice bro
> *


THANX BROTHER    :wave: :wave: :wave: GOOD LUCK WITH UR PROJECT...UR KILLIN UM


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2010, 10:08 PM~17196115
> *:thumbsup:
> *


     THANX...SOON WE GOT MORE WORK TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2010, 07:37 PM~17240466
> *:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
> *


 :wave: WAS UP CANADA    UR THREADS LOOKIN SICK HOMIE'S


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx bud


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

HAPPY 420 EVERYONE!!!  
































all for the love of








 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup yup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 20 2010, 09:05 PM~17252463
> *HAPPY 420 EVERYONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


      HAPPY 420  :420: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 09:06 PM~17252489
> *yup yup  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2010, 05:12 PM~17261446
> *x2
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNING...............LAYITLOW......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Just got my heart support braces!!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 20 2010, 12:08 AM~16667450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK..........HEARS MY WIFE'S SUPPORT BARS FOR HER FORK.......... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............THIS IS MY WIFE'S SUPPORT BARS....SIKED1 .....ONE SICK MOFUCA' :biggrin: THAY CAME GREAT     THANX HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NOW TO THA CROME SHOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT...................... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

http://image.blingee.com.s3.amazonaws.com/...24_158437.gif?4


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME UP DATE'S......... ON ''BABY GIRL''.........MY WIFE'S SUPPORT BAR'S.... :biggrin: :biggrin: THERE MOCKED UP MOUNTED....STILL NEEDS CROME... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...SOME MORE.... :biggrin:  THA CAME GREAT.....FIT PERFECT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Apr 25 2010, 03:38 PM~17295996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks awsome all mocked UP :thumbsup: cant wait to see it finished


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2010, 10:01 PM~17299552
> *Looks awsome all mocked UP :thumbsup: cant wait to see it finished
> *


THANX..........SOON SOON..... :biggrin: SOME CROME TO DO


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: yo your plating yr shit where bro ? pm me some info plz ?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2010, 10:42 PM~17300208
> *:thumbsup: yo your plating yr shit where bro ? pm me some info plz ?
> *


......WELL IM NOT SO SURE...I JUST LOST MY PLATER..AFTER I GOT BACK MY 10'' HANDLE BARS....CAUSE HE SAY'S MY SHIT'S TO INTRICKET :uh: I HAD FUCK UP'S IN MY PLATING....SO I SENT THEM BACK LIKE 3-TIMES :thumbsdown: THEN HE GOT THEM WRITE :biggrin: BUT HE SAY'S HE DONT WANT TO DO PIECES LIKE MINE  SO IM BACK TO FISHIN' AROUND :uh:  :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thats wack as shit


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 25 2010, 10:55 PM~17300433
> *......WELL IM NOT SO SURE...I JUST LOST MY PLATER..AFTER I GOT BACK MY 10'' HANDLE BARS....CAUSE HE SAY'S MY SHIT'S TO INTRICKET :uh: I HAD FUCK UP'S IN MY PLATING....SO I SENT THEM BACK LIKE 3-TIMES :thumbsdown: THEN HE GOT THEM WRITE :biggrin: BUT HE SAY'S HE DONT WANT TO DO PIECES LIKE MINE  SO IM BACK TO FISHIN' AROUND :uh:    :wow:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2010, 11:07 PM~17300652
> *thats wack as shit
> *


YA....SO ONCE I FIND SOME ONE GOOD....ILL LET U KNOW...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

got a guy here in pa that plates bro, not cheap but well worth the money, shit looks like its dripping shiny as shit. checkk him out heres his website http://www.paulschrome.com/index.htm


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 11:12 PM~17300754
> *
> *


YA....AND IT TOOK LIKE A MONTH :uh: BUT HE GOT THEM WRITE :happysad: :wow: :biggrin: HE'S USED TO PLATING REG. MOTOR CYCLE PART'S THAT HAVE LESS WORK....  :uh: :biggrin: SO I SAID FUCK EM...ILL GO SOME WERE ELSE    HE WAS A LOCAL PLATER :wow: IT SUCKS.. :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 11:17 PM~17300816
> *got a guy here in pa that plates bro, not cheap but well worth the money, shit looks like its dripping shiny as shit. checkk him out heres his website http://www.paulschrome.com/index.htm
> *


HAS HE DONE ANY SHIT FOR U.....? :wow: AN DOES HE SHIP..?/???


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

na not yet but i,ve seen his work first hand on some low lows in the area and it aint no joke on the bottom of his home page you can click on the different steps of plating to see how he conducts business and yes he ships. I like the way he do bus, because after he gets your parts he takes pics and sends you a quote then when he done he takes pics again to send for approval - that eliminates mistakes and added shipping costs to send it back if you dont like it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ya i seen his site be4 a pro it looks like, and yes he ships and accepts shipped parts


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

there is a place in chicago that adverts in the car section i asked him about bike parts, says he does em, better then shipping to the west  we got a guy but he is borderline, does excellent work, but has a monopoly so he charges more


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yea he dont just plate over your old plating either he strips that shit down bare and starts from scratch thats why hes a bit more pricey but it will last alot longer and look alot cleaner that way also


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 11:30 PM~17301035
> *na not yet but i,ve seen his work first hand on some low lows in the area and it aint no joke on the bottom of his home page you can click on the different steps of plating to see how he conducts business and yes he ships. I like the way he do bus, because after he gets your parts he takes pics and sends you a quote then when he done he takes pics again to send for approval - that eliminates mistakes and added shipping costs to send it back if you dont like it
> *


.....THAS GREAT, THANX FOR THE CONNECT!! :biggrin: IF I CAN CHECK THE GUY OUT I WILL...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2010, 11:30 PM~17301046
> *ya i seen his site be4 a pro it looks like, and yes he ships and accepts shipped parts
> *


....BAD ASS :biggrin: THAS WUT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1+Apr 25 2010, 11:32 PM~17301077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SICK... :biggrin:      THANX


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

also a place in NC:

THE CHROME SHOP
704-888-0112
[email protected]


Midland, NC, United States


also:

http://www.belmontplatingworks.com/BELMONTINFO.htm

&

http://www.natmetal.com/contactus.htm

& 

http://erieplating.com/chromium-chrome-plating


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wasuo NY are y'all getting snow like us? wack shit man


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2010, 06:25 PM~17322606
> *wasuo NY are y'all getting snow like us? wack shit man
> *












No Snow yet.....Its spring....Summer is right around the corner for us!,

But damn, ur still getting snow???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 26 2010, 07:29 PM~17309633
> *ttt
> 
> also a place in  NC:
> ...



........THANX HOMIE.........ILL CHECK IT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 27 2010, 08:25 PM~17322606
> *wasuo NY are y'all getting snow like us? wack shit man
> *


NA....JUS BAD WEATHER HERE N THERE.... :uh: :biggrin:  WOW...HOW MUCH SNOW...... :wow: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2010, 08:52 PM~17334940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



.......... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Not really too big on Paris Hilton....But God Damn :wow: :0 Did west coast customs do an insane job on this whip!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2010, 09:57 PM~17335774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17336011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

p.m sent


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 10:33 PM~17335478
> *NA....JUS BAD WEATHER HERE N THERE.... :uh:  :biggrin:   WOW...HOW MUCH SNOW...... :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


only like 2 inches but it was a mix aof rain and snow all day, back to sun again now and above freeezing


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2010, 06:17 AM~17338634
> *only like 2 inches but it was a mix aof rain and snow all day, back to sun again now and above freeezing
> *


..........SHIT'S SICK WRITE :wow: :wow:  ONE DAY IT WILL BE 40-50......THA NEXT65-75 :uh:  WE NEED TO SMOKE SOMETHIN FOR THA OZONE LAYER      :uh: AND MAKE THIS SHIT LIKE ............90 ALL DAY .......ALL NIGHT....... :biggrin: :biggrin: UM GONA START SMOKIN MY TIRE'S .....HELLA MORE OFTEN :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT.............TO ALL ON LAYITLOW. :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE 

GOT CENTER FOLD IN STREET LOW MAG !

BAWHAHAHA ABOUT 3 INCHES OF IT LOL !


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 30 2010, 08:33 PM~17355094
> *
> 
> 
> *


.............
..............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 30 2010, 06:20 AM~17349280
> *ttt
> *


..........    WAS UP HOMIE...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TO THA MOTHA FU*KIN TOP.............. uffin: uffin: uffin: A NICE SAT. MORNING....UM HOME WATCHIN THA BABY...CHILLIN'........... SHE'S SLEEPIN...AFTER ALONG MORNING..AND UM PARLAYIN'.....IT'S A GOOD SUNNY MORNING....GOOD MUSIK....LAYITLOW.....SOME BLUNTS....THAS ALL I NEED........ :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :420: :420: :drama:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 1 2010, 11:33 AM~17358765
> *TO THA MOTHA FU*KIN TOP..............  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: A NICE SAT. MORNING....UM HOME WATCHIN THA BABY...CHILLIN'........... SHE'S SLEEPIN...AFTER ALONG MORNING..AND UM PARLAYIN'.....IT'S A GOOD SUNNY MORNING....GOOD MUSIK....LAYITLOW.....SOME BLUNTS....THAS ALL I NEED........ :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :drama:
> *


helll yeah buddy  have a good afternoon


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2010, 07:57 PM~17335774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They painted it pink big deal. :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 1 2010, 12:47 PM~17359513
> *They painted it pink big deal. :uh:
> *


.....IT'S NO BIG DEAL.....JUS A NICE RIDE


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 1 2010, 10:47 AM~17359513
> *They painted it pink big deal. :uh:
> *








































Yo, Rag.........I like pink, This thread is built around MY trike which also happeneds to be pink,
If u dont like it, go somewhere else and make ur little comments cuz u made urself look like and ass up in here....
Comments like that r not appreciated here...& the big deal is I like pink sooo get the picture?????????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@May 1 2010, 08:44 PM~17361633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


....YA ...HUN :uh: I TRYED NOT TO GO DOWN HIS THROAT :biggrin:  I SAID IT NICE WRITE..... :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah babe u did say it nice...lmfao!!!!

This one is for u Daddy!!!!!!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt goodmorning lay it low!!!!!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@May 2 2010, 04:57 AM~17364025
> *ttt goodmorning lay it low!!!!!!
> *


.....WAS UP BOO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@May 2 2010, 10:28 AM~17364612
> *.....WAS UP BOO
> *


....I HATE IT WHEN IM UNDER UR NAME.....U FOR GOT TO LOG OFF :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........THIS ONE'S FOR U BOO       :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......ANOTHER :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........SHE'S DROOOOOLIN' TO DRIVE ALREADY :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........HUN....ULL LIKE THIS ONE....BODDLE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........AND THEN ''TOONS TIME'' :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 2 2010, 12:10 PM~17365226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


......THER WAITING FOR U......THAY SAID...MA ARE U FINISHED GETTING UR NAILS DONE???????? :wow: WHEN U COMIN HOME :biggrin:  WE MISS U :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........ROMEO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehehe :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 2 2010, 12:32 PM~17365369
> *hehehehehe :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@May 1 2010, 06:44 PM~17361633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I apolgize for my comment. Please accept my apology.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 2 2010, 01:46 PM~17365769
> *I apolgize for my comment.  Please accept my apology.
> *


NA....IS ALL GOOD......SHE WAS JUS FUCKIN AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Yo, Rag.........I like pink, This thread is built around MY trike which also happeneds to be pink,
> If u dont like it, go somewhere else and make ur little comments cuz u made urself look like and ass up in here....
> Comments like that r not appreciated here...& the big deal is I like pink sooo get the picture?????????
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> > Yo, Rag.........I like pink, This thread is built around MY trike which also happeneds to be pink,
> > If u dont like it, go somewhere else and make ur little comments cuz u made urself look like and ass up in here....
> > Comments like that r not appreciated here...& the big deal is I like pink sooo get the picture?????????
> > SWUNG BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE !
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT........................ :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 4 2010, 07:27 PM~17390608
> *TTMFT........................ :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 2 2010, 11:46 AM~17365769
> *I apolgize for my comment.  Please accept my apology.
> *


No doubt homie....It was the "big deal" that u said which hit me below the belt!!!
I just love pink and the bentley grill that i wus really into!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: TTMFT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2010, 12:17 AM~17425243
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: TTMFT
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

mornin ny


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 05:58 AM~17451513
> * mornin ny
> *


....WAS UP HOMIE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT..................... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 2 2010, 09:50 AM~17365099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Pic, I got one really simlar of my son and its one of my favs :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 15 2010, 09:21 AM~17497156
> *Cool Pic, I got one really simlar of my son and its one of my favs :thumbsup:
> *


really cute 

have a good day guys and gals


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 15 2010, 08:21 AM~17497156
> *Cool Pic, I got one really simlar of my son and its one of my favs :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BROTHER.....  I SAW SOME SHOT'S OF UR LITTLE ONE'S .....REAL CUTE TOO :biggrin:  FELL FREE TO POST ANY TIME....IT'S ALL ABOUT THA KID'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 08:37 AM~17497213
> *really cute
> 
> have a good day guys and gals
> *


............THANX BROTHER....U TOO


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 2 2010, 11:23 AM~17365299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: how muched shipped to 60085?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 11:10 AM~17497956
> *:cheesy: how muched shipped to 60085?
> *


.............120 SHIPPED :happysad:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 10:12 AM~17497964
> *.............120 SHIPPED :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: how about a bike from my brother and we call it even?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 11:17 AM~17497998
> *:cheesy: how about a bike from my brother and we call it even?
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 11:25 AM~17498046
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 11:27 PM~17501959
> *
> *


..........TTT............TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............ :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........................TTMFT..............................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 18 2010, 09:21 AM~17525613
> *...........................TTMFT..............................
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....OK....SOME PROGRESS TODAY :biggrin:  WE GOT HER :

SWEET HEART SPOCKET.....

MEX. BLANCKET....MADE IN MEXICO :biggrin: 

TWISTED GRIPS....

FENDER BRACES....

TWISTED PEDALS.....

ECT. :biggrin: 


NOW NEXT:

WERE WAITING ON......

TWISTED MOON BARS....

TWISTED GOOSE NECK.....

TWISTED CRANK.....

TWO WHITE CHAIN'S.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...FULL CUSTOM DOWN CROWN...FOR THA ONE OFF EUROPEAN AIR BAG.... :wow: SIC NICK AT LOCAL CYCLE'S BLESSED ME WITH THA BAG....AND MADE THA CUSTOM LAZER CUT.....AND SQ.TWISTED....TRIPLE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......BETTER SHOT     HER DOWN CROWN :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....HER SPROCKET   WE WERE GOIN TO SPLIT IT CROME N GOLD IN THA BEGINING....BUT .NOW I THINK WE WILL DO ALL CROME.....   ALL CROME TWISTED


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...TODAY WAS NICE... :biggrin: SO I FIGURED ID GET SOME WORK IN     THA STRIP DOWN OF THA STOCK DOWN CROWN.......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

OK....THA CROWN ON....BUT WITH A 26'' STRAIGHT FORK LOWER BARS :uh: :angry:  I NEED TO GET NOW 26'' BENT LOWER BARS.......I CHECKED TO SEE IF THA HEART SUPPORT BAR MATCH TO THOSE ...AND THA DO :wow: :biggrin: :0  SO IT WILL HAVE A 26'' BENT FORK....TO MAKE IT LOWER........  CAUSE IT SIT'S TOO HIGH WITH A STRAGHT FORK............................BUT THAS Y IT'S CALLED MOCK UP'S :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SEE :wow: IT SIT'S TO HIGH  GOTTA GO BENT FORK :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME RIM SHOT'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......    SITS TO HIGH...BUT OTHER THAN THAT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WITH A BENT FORK :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

AND WILE I WAS WORKIN .....MY BABY COOKED ME SOME BAD ASSSSS RIBS :biggrin:   :420: :420: :420: :h5: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah we're looking good over here...Cant wait till the bike is fully put together and riding....With fabrication 2 of course!!! :yes:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 21 2010, 10:30 PM~17568395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 85007??  ALL OF A SUDDEN I'M HUNGRY :happysad:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 22 2010, 01:17 AM~17568328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the heart support bars are gonna look sick when theyre chrome plated :cheesy: ...thats 1 badazz trike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 23 2010, 04:43 AM~17575614
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 85007??   ALL OF A SUDDEN I'M HUNGRY :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:     :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@May 23 2010, 08:47 AM~17576232
> *the heart support bars are gonna look sick when theyre chrome plated  :cheesy: ...thats 1 badazz trike :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


....GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE    SOON PLATING :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice seeing it starting to come together looking goood


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 23 2010, 07:32 PM~17579410
> *nice seeing it starting to come together looking goood
> *


...THANX  STILL GOT MAD WORK TO DO THO :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT.............. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...GOT SOME HANDLE BARS TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT GRIPS ARE AT UPOLSTRY SHOP :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......STILL NEEDS A TWISTED NECK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...SOME MORE MOCK UP SHOT'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT...................................FOR MY BABY'S TRIKE uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....JUS SOME OUT SIDE SHOT'S..........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...SOME MORE OF MY BABY'S TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

OK.......................................... :biggrin: MY BABY'S SHIT'S READY...   COMIN FROM H.N.I.C. FAMILY  THIS IS WHAT WE BEEN WAITING ON :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............THIS IS THA FLIP TOP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......THA GUT'S :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...............UNDER THA FLIP TOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 22 2010, 01:30 AM~17568395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whens the next time your bride cooking the ribs :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I'll be on my way


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......UNDER FLIP TOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.................SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......THA SADDLE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

IN SIDE SEAT PAD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......SOME MORE     PAD IN :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 27 2010, 05:00 PM~17624228
> *whens the next time your bride cooking the ribs :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I'll be on my way
> 
> ...


...ALL DAY.....EVERY DAY......UR WELCOME


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 27 2010, 05:33 PM~17624598
> *...ALL DAY.....EVERY DAY......UR WELCOME
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 27 2010, 05:38 PM~17624649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......JUS MOCKED UP FOR NOW :biggrin:  STILL GONA PAINT BASE AND SEAT WHITE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SOME MORE SHOT'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...SOME MORE...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SOME MORE....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SOME MORE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SOME MORE....  BUT NOT NEAR DONE YET :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sick homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 28 2010, 07:18 PM~17635920
> *sick homie
> *



...GOOD LOOKIN


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT.....................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TO THA MOTHA FUCKIN TOP :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 20 2010, 11:17 PM~16950322
> *this one has bags on it too! very cool!
> 
> 
> ...




THAT A BAD ASS BIKE....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 30 2010, 11:39 AM~17646601
> *ttmft
> *





.........       WAS UP HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT.......................... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 28 2010, 05:11 PM~17635874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucin tite


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 1 2010, 03:52 PM~17665731
> *thats fucin tite
> *




.....GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE..........  WELL KEEP YA POSTED


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 3 2010, 07:24 AM~17683479
> *.....GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE..........  WELL KEEP YA POSTED
> *


orale cant wait to see it finished


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 4 2010, 01:42 PM~17696097
> *orale cant wait to see it finished
> *



US TOOO :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:  :wow: SOON


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 28 2010, 08:11 PM~17635874
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: awesome!!!! Nice looking


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 5 2010, 12:47 AM~17700593
> *:wow: awesome!!!! Nice looking
> *




.....       IT'S HER RYDER........SO NO MAJOR BODY-WORK ON THIS ONE I DONT THINK..... :biggrin: BUT WILL SEE WHEN IT GO'S FOR PAINT.... :wow: I MIGHT SWITCH MY MIND :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.......................................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....JUS SOME OUT SIDE SHOT'S......  IM GOIN TO WORK ON IT TODAY......SO ILL HAVE SOME UP-DATE PIC'S LATER


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 9 2010, 11:17 AM~17736924
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




....DID SOME WORK TODAY....BUT IT'S POORING RAIN NOW....SO I LEFT THA BIKE IN THA TRUCK TILL TOMORROW :uh: :biggrin: SHIT'S BIG..AND I DONT FEEL LIKE UNLOADING IT :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT................. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....OK :biggrin: WE DID ALOT OF WORK YESTERDAY :biggrin: WE GOT THIS THING RYDING :biggrin:  SHE TOOK HER 1ST SPIN ON IT  AND SHE LOVED IT.....  SO I PUT ON A 26'' BENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IT LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER :biggrin:  I DIDNT LIKE THA STRAGHT FORKS TOO MUCH  BUT NOW IT'S JUST HOW I VISIONED IT  :wow: LIKE A LOWRIDER WITH THA BENT FORK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......I ALSO PUT IN HER TWISTED NECK,....WELDED ON SHIFTER......  SHE TEST ROAD IT WITH NO GEARS..... :uh: :biggrin: WITH GEARS SHE'S GONA LOVE IT :biggrin:  :wow: CROWN AS THA SHIFT KNOB FOR NOW.....TILL DRILL N TAP THA BIG DIAMOND ONE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........SHE GOT 2-WHITE CHAINS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......I PUT IN ALL HER GUT'S ,SWEET HEART SPROCKET,TWISTED CRANK,TWISTED PEDAL'S,WHITE CHAIN


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....THIS HOW IT SAT WITH THA FORK....NO CHAIN ON THO YET IN THIS PIC


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....AND THIS IS HOW IT SIT'S NOW.... :biggrin:  STILL NOT NEAR DONE YET THO :wow: STILL GOTTA PUT THA WHITE CABLE.....FOR THA GEARS :wow:  L.V. GRIPS  AT THA SHOP NOW


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......HOW SHE SIT'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SOME MORE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....HER WHITE CABLE I HAVE TO STILL PUT ON


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 08:41 AM~17773148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 13 2010, 11:11 AM~17773495
> *looking good homie  :cheesy:
> *




...THANX BROTHER


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 13 2010, 11:29 AM~17773600
> *:thumbsup:
> *





THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looks good :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 13 2010, 12:27 PM~17773962
> *looks good  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *





......THANX HOMIE. :biggrin:  WE JUS WENT TO GO FOR A RIDE......BUT IT STARTED TO RAIN... :uh: SO WE CAME HOME.....


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 10:50 AM~17773382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man this is a beautiful trike  cant wait to see it finished homie :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 13 2010, 04:01 PM~17775047
> *man this is a beautiful trike   cant wait to see it finished homie :biggrin:
> *




.....THANX ALOT BROTHER....IT WILL BE DONE SOON :biggrin:  BUT I HAD TO HAVE HER RIDING TODAY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

''TO THA TOP'' uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

bike looks bad ass


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2010, 10:14 PM~17777309
> *bike looks bad ass
> *




THANX BROTHER


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 08:39 AM~17773335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks fuckin sik with the bent fork


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 14 2010, 06:13 PM~17785064
> *looks fuckin sik with the bent fork
> *




....WAYYYYYY BETTER WRITE :biggrin: IT BRING OUT THA HEART BARS MORE... :wow: BUT I GOT THA STRAGHT BEING PUT TO USE ON SOME THING :biggrin:  THANX FOR THA GOOD COMENT HOMIE


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

TTMFT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 14 2010, 09:12 PM~17786795
> * TTMFT
> *




......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...OK... TO DAY WAS A GOOD DAY..... :biggrin: WE STRAPED ''GIA'' UP FOR THA 1ST TIME AND TOOK THA SICKEST RIDE.......  LIKE 8-MILES DONE TO DAY ON THESE :biggrin:  LOTTA FUN TODAY  ''GIA'S'' 1ST TIME ON A BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SHE 'S GOTTA GET USTA THA HELMET :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....AND THERE OFF :biggrin:    I RODE SICK.....NOW JUS GOTTA PUT THA AIR KIT ON....MAKE THA BODDLE MOUNTS......SOME AIR LINE'S....AND A SWITCH :biggrin: FEW AJUSTMENTS :biggrin:  BUT IT RODE GREAT.....THAY LOVED IT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........''GIA'' LOVED IT SO MUCH THAT ONE BLOCK AWAY SHE PAST WRITE OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...AND WE ALL STOPPED FOR A BAGEL :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....AND ON TO THA BOARD WALK :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......STOPPED FOR A QUICK SIP N' :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....RODE THA BOARD WALK DOWN TO LOCAL CYCLE'S :biggrin: JUS CAUSE THA BABY WAS SLEEPIN AGAIN :biggrin:  STOPPED TO SAY WAS UP TO SIC NICK,VINNY  DID SOME WRENCHIN' WILE THA BABY WAS ASLEEP :biggrin: LIKE PUT ON HER WHITE SHIFTER CABLE :biggrin: SO SHE CAN RIDE HOME WITH GEARS.... :biggrin:  AND SHE DID .......THANX FOR BEING SO QUITE TOO  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......WRENCHIN' WILE SHE'S SLEEPIN' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..... :biggrin: NICE DAY


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jun 14 2010, 11:09 PM~17788316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a badazz pic bro, the whole fam out riding..the best feeling  
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 15 2010, 12:23 AM~17788575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :wow: :wow:    
T-T-T   :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 15 2010, 11:47 AM~17792555
> *man thats whats up..   :wow: cant wait to see it on the switch too :0
> this is a badazz pic bro, the whole fam out riding..the best feeling
> :thumbsup:
> *



....THANX BROTHER..... :biggrin: NOTHING LIKE IT...  RAISING THEM UP LIVIN THA LOW LIFE  :biggrin: :biggrin: SICK TIMES


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 15 2010, 12:35 PM~17792917
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :wow:
> T-T-T      :thumbsup:
> *



....THANX HOMIE.  YUP ...THERE RIDIN' :biggrin: IT TOOK LIKE WHAT?...... :wow: 4- MONTHS  OR SOME THING....  BUT I WAS DOIN OTHER PROJECTS ON THA SIDE TOO  THAS Y IT TOOK SO LONG.... :uh: BUT THERE RIDIN' FOR THIS SUMMER  JUST IN TIME


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT................


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 15 2010, 11:51 PM~17799500
> *....THANX BROTHER..... :biggrin: NOTHING LIKE IT...  RAISING THEM UP LIVIN THA LOW LIFE   :biggrin:  :biggrin: SICK TIMES
> *


 :biggrin: gotta start em out early  :cheesy:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 14 2010, 07:06 PM~17786748
> *....WAYYYYYY BETTER WRITE :biggrin: IT BRING OUT THA HEART BARS MORE... :wow: BUT I GOT THA STRAGHT BEING PUT TO USE ON SOME THING :biggrin:   THANX FOR THA GOOD COMENT HOMIE
> *


yea with the bent forks it looks way better and it looks all streched out also nice bike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 16 2010, 11:14 AM~17803236
> *:biggrin: gotta start em out early    :cheesy:
> 
> *



......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 16 2010, 03:52 PM~17805662
> *yea with the bent forks it looks way better and it looks all streched out also nice bike
> *




....THANX HOMIE   MORE UP-DATES NOW....COMIN UP :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....GOT HER GRIPS IN TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....HER GRIPS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT..................... uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

trike looks great mikey, nice job putting all the pieces together
came out sweet and still more to go on it to I know

I bet the bride is happy as a mo fo


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 19 2010, 10:30 PM~17835341
> *trike looks great mikey, nice job putting all the pieces together
> came out sweet and still more to go on it to I know
> 
> ...





.......THANX HOMIE.. :biggrin: YA THAY LOVE IT......  WE TOOK THA FIRST RIDE THA OTHER DAY....  WAS THA BEST IN A WILE  ''GIA'' FELL ASLEEP IN TWO MIN.  IT WAS SO FUNNY..........GOOD TO HAVE YA BACK THO :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 20 2010, 08:49 AM~17837337
> *.......THANX HOMIE.. :biggrin: YA THAY LOVE IT......  WE TOOK THA FIRST RIDE THA OTHER DAY....  WAS THA BEST IN A WILE  ''GIA'' FELL ASLEEP IN TWO MIN.  IT WAS SO FUNNY..........GOOD TO HAVE YA BACK THO :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *











thanks bro, happy to be back


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT....................................TTT


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Now this is cute. Very creative and I love the trike. I see little momma likes it too. She's giving the peace sign for seal of approval. :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/100_4906.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

more progressssssss


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 23 2010, 11:11 PM~17871664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccce i like it bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: just finished makin that rough layout, still have to connect alot of them lines yet


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 23 2010, 04:32 PM~17867649
> *Now this is cute. Very creative and I love the trike. I see little momma likes it too. She's giving the peace sign for seal of approval.  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/100_4906.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> *



U KNOW IT..... :biggrin:  THANX FOR THA GREAT COMMENT   SHE'S A FUTURE LOWRIDER  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 23 2010, 11:11 PM~17871664
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOVE IT......IT'S BEEN A LONG WEEK :biggrin:  WAS UP BROTHER...GOOD PROGRESS


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt the cad will be done real soon


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 07:18 AM~17914759
> *ttt the cad will be done real soon
> *




KOOL   UM HERE :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

send me some pics of ideass for those other :420: things


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 05:13 PM~17919062
> *send me some pics of ideass for those other :420: things
> *



I DONT HAVE NONE  :biggrin: MAYBE U DO??? :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TO THA TOP :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 01:20 AM~17950617
> *TO THA TOP :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heres the final cad: $50 + $15 shipping  [email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ideas for the plaque lettering


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 05:35 PM~18046221
> *heres the final cad: $50 + $15 shipping  [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


as WWJD do has suggested lol just fukin with ya homie(no ****), ill be movin the I and L to the middle of the letters


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 09:46 PM~18048765
> *as WWJD do has suggested lol just fukin with ya homie(no ****), ill be movin the I and L to the middle of the letters
> *


YUP.....GOOD SUGESTION   LOOKS SICK......IS IT GONA BE STRONG THO???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 08:44 PM~18048283
> *ideas for the plaque lettering
> 
> 
> ...



LES SEE SOME OLD ENGLISH.....STYLE....

AND MAYBE WITH A MANTAL UNDER NEATH IT.. :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt.........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS SOME NIGHT SHOT'S ...IM STILL DOIN SOME WORK TO THA REAR .....THAS Y THA BABY SEATS OFF


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SHE KINDA STANDS NOW :biggrin:   :wow: 9 MONTHS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 07:18 PM~18132465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I need to hurry up and make me a baby! I got 3 Taylor tot strollers collecting dust in my attic  and no not for sale


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 25 2010, 01:25 AM~18134241
> *Man I need to hurry up and make me a baby! I got 3 Taylor tot strollers collecting dust in my attic  and no not for sale
> *



I DIDNT KNOW U GOT NO KID'S....YA HOMIE...IT'S THA BEST  NOW I FIND MORE THAN HALF OF MY PROJECTS ARE FOR HER  IT'S REAL KOOL..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 25 2010, 05:44 PM~18137847
> *I  DIDNT KNOW U GOT NO KID'S....YA HOMIE...IT'S THA BEST   NOW I FIND MORE THAN HALF OF MY PROJECTS ARE FOR HER  IT'S REAL KOOL..
> *


Nope no kids yet  but I got six neices and nephews that I spoil like a motherfucker! I love them to death but I'm glad that when they get on my nerves I can just send them back wit they parents


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 25 2010, 10:48 PM~18139549
> *Nope no kids yet  but I got six neices and nephews that I spoil like a motherfucker! I love them to death but I'm glad that when they get on my nerves I can just send them back wit they parents
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

whats up hnicustoms  long time no see homie..Im diggin the 3rd lettering idea.. :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jul 26 2010, 10:24 PM~18148217
> *whats up hnicustoms   long time no see homie..Im diggin the 3rd lettering idea.. :cheesy:
> *



WAS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS SOME SHOT'S OF LAST NIGHT.....WE WENT FOR A SICK CRUISE     REAL LONG :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 29 2010, 02:33 PM~18176074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 23 2010, 02:32 PM~17867649
> *Now this is cute. Very creative and I love the trike. I see little momma likes it too. She's giving the peace sign for seal of approval.  :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/100_4906.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> *


~~~ Yeah, she is totally diggin' it...2 blocks and shes asleep... very practical also!! :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 30 2010, 10:48 AM~18184598
> *
> *



WAS GOOD HOMIE.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Jul 30 2010, 09:46 PM~18189724
> *~~~ Yeah, she is totally diggin' it...2 blocks and shes asleep... very practical also!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT..................TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back from vacation and the sproket file is ready


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 02:59 PM~18207631
> *back from vacation and the sproket file is ready
> 
> 
> ...




PM SENT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TO THA TOP.............. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 4 2010, 01:00 PM~18226225
> *TO THA TOP.............. uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

damn homie sic ass bikes


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THANX HOMIE'S :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.......................TTT.............................TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NOTHER DAY........... uffin: uffin: uffin: TTT.............TTT


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 2 2010, 12:59 PM~18207631
> *back from vacation and the sproket file is ready
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THANX HOMIE uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to tha top


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Aug 6 2010, 08:24 PM~18248015
> *NICE!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 10 2010, 12:39 PM~18274802
> *x2 :thumbsup: lol
> *



:h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT......................GOOD MORNING LAYITLOW :420: :420: :420:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt......................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ill bring tha shit up to tha top with this one


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 18 2010, 08:55 PM~18347179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  FAT ASS TIRES


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 18 2010, 08:57 PM~18347222
> *  FAT ASS TIRES
> *



FROM GERMANY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DUBBLE RAINBOW :biggrin:   SHIT WAS SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME RECENT SHOT'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS WAS THA OTHER NIGHT BEFORE SIC'S CRUISE N BOOZE......

WE TOOK OFF THA BABY SEAT CAUSE WE NEW WE WOULD PARTY HARD.....AND RIDE HARD.....SO EXTRA'S WERE NOT NEEDED :biggrin:


----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)

[/IMG]

cool pix

here's one of my cruiser


----------



## munge63 (Aug 16, 2010)

didnt work,click on my contact card to see a small pic of it until i figure it out


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munge63_@Aug 24 2010, 03:57 PM~18394725
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANX HOMIE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 31 2010, 07:09 PM~18454058
> *ttt
> *



WAS GOOD HOMIE....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

spent sunday and the mornin in ontario along the st-laurence seaway in the thousand island area... near messina but more west i believe - a friend of my GF's wedding


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 6 2010, 11:53 AM~18497663
> *spent sunday and the mornin in ontario along the st-laurence seaway in the thousand island area... near messina but more west i believe - a friend of my GF's wedding
> *



GREAT...   ENJOY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some how she alway's passes out :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt.................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT........TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2 hell ya


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

Spray those struts and that baby chassis white for now already...


we might do a Halloween ride if i dont get to Spain's


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Sep 16 2010, 10:14 PM~18586689
> *Spray those struts and that baby chassis white for now already...
> we might do a Halloween ride if i dont get to Spain's
> *


do it in chrome not paint


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Sep 16 2010, 09:14 PM~18586689
> *Spray those struts and that baby chassis white for now already...
> we might do a Halloween ride if i dont get to Spain's
> *


um down......  and ill leave tha support bars rat for now.....thay will be crome tho..real soon........100%  but im down for tha ride fo sho :wow: 

what up on that air kit tho.... :biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$? :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 17 2010, 06:14 AM~18589282
> *do it in chrome not paint
> *



100%


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

to the top


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Sep 21 2010, 06:22 PM~18624989
> *to the top
> *



yup


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.........................TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to tha top


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt brotha and sista


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 1 2010, 11:56 AM~18710926
> *ttt brotha and sista
> *


     
IT'S GETTIN CHILLY OVER HERE QUICK..... :biggrin: 
SUMMERS LIKE OVER :uh: :happysad: 
IT'S MY WIFE'S AND DAUGHTERS BIRTH DAY THIS MONTH...BOTH IN THA SAME MONTH :wow: ..SO IM CHILLED OUT ON PROJECT'S THIS WHOLE MONTH ......BUT IM BACK IN THA GAME AFTER THAT...  IM STILL SENDING OUT MAD PEICES TO BE IN GRAVED AND 2 -TONED FOR MY TRUCK THIS MONTH :wow: I GOT SOME PARTS FROM U BEING DONE :wow: I GOT MY MOTOR CYCLE TRUNK LID ALL MOST DONE....COMING OUT IN A FEW DAY'S :wow: FULLY AIR BRUSHED :biggrin:   SO IM NOT FULLY OUT THIS MONTH :biggrin: BUT IM ''CHILLED OUT''SOME WHAT BUT ALSO ON A NOTHER NOTE.... U GOT A MO SENT OUT THIS MONDAY....FOR THA SPROCKET FOR ''BABY GIRL''....JUS PM ME UR INFO.....FOR DUBBLE CHECKING  

THANX HOMIE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 10:06 PM~18721230
> *
> IT'S GETTIN CHILLY OVER HERE QUICK..... :biggrin:
> SUMMERS LIKE OVER :uh:  :happysad:
> ...


 :0 happy early birthday to both your girls bro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 2 2010, 10:29 PM~18721350
> *:0 happy early birthday to both your girls bro
> *


THANX HOMIE  THAS Y I DIDNT HAVE NOTHING PLANED FOR THIS MONTH  

BUT ILL SEE IF WE CAN GO TOMORROW  WOULD BE KOOL


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sounds cool mikey, whenever yr ready bro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 3 2010, 08:56 PM~18726619
> *sounds cool mikey, whenever yr ready bro
> *


     CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt.............................. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 11 2010, 09:21 AM~18782008
> *ttt.............................. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 14 2010, 06:30 PM~18812316
> *ttt
> *


was good homie.....    u get that mo yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no maybe today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 15 2010, 06:11 AM~18817565
> *no maybe today :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i should have know that.....delays...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 15 2010, 06:53 PM~18822783
> *i should have know that.....delays...
> *


  
:wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 16 2010, 08:17 AM~18825839
> *
> :wave:
> *


ha......joe    how u been homie


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 16 2010, 09:55 AM~18826145
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 19 2010, 11:29 PM~18856945
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt......................ttt.....................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 22 2010, 09:42 PM~18884327
> *ttt......................ttt.....................
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

had a sick party for gia yesterday :biggrin: she's officially 1 years old  dammmm time fly's :happysad: 


happy birthday to my baby girl gia....  on tha 25th

and 

happy birthday to my wife del  on tha 15th

and many more


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT......................TTT.....................TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt.......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN    LAYITLOW

FROM 

H.N.I.C. & HNIC'S LADY


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

saw this over the week end :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

damn looks like the pump got ripped off the cement base and the start of a nice fire  :uh: :uh: :uh: 
WTF???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2010, 07:14 PM~19018887
> *damn looks like the pump got ripped off the cement base and the start of a nice fire  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> WTF???
> *


that was some sick shit :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2010, 05:14 PM~19018887
> *damn looks like the pump got ripped off the cement base and the start of a nice fire  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> WTF???
> *


YES...THAT'S WHAT HAPPEN


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 11 2010, 09:35 AM~19042063
> *TTT
> *


TTT      GOOD MORNING LAYITLOW


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 8 2010, 12:14 PM~19017030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RUN!!!! :sprint: :run: :run:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 24 2010, 11:07 AM~18393860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SO TIGHT!! i have to do one for my girlfriend so we can bring our 2 girls along with us.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 13 2010, 10:30 AM~19058690
> *RUN!!!! :sprint:  :run:  :run:
> *


ooooo we did :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 13 2010, 10:37 AM~19058721
> *THAT IS SO TIGHT!! i have to do one for my girlfriend so we can bring our 2 girls along with us.
> *


thanx homie...and u should...there's nothing like rollin with the whole family :cheesy: 

and u said 2 girls :wow: u should build a side car trike :wow: then ull be lookin at all 3 on one bike :biggrin:  or a 3-wheeler with a trailer :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT.................TTT......................TTT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

a trip to the mall today :biggrin:  now she's getting old enough to enjoy ....and realize the kool things there are to do as u get older


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 17 2010, 06:52 PM~19095900
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sent to mo baclk last night, remember it should be the pink usps international one


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 19 2010, 08:54 AM~19109677
> *sent to mo baclk last night, remember it should be the pink usps international one
> *


kool....ull have it back soon...ill pm u when i get it


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt      

gia and peanut


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 21 2010, 09:42 AM~19123758
> *TTT
> *



GOOD MORNING LAYITLOW


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

morning partna


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 23 2010, 08:29 AM~19141483
> *morning partna
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:was good


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 26 2010, 06:37 PM~19171040
> *TTT
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sent the file for the sproket to the cutter 2 mins ago, so ill have it by the time the MO gets here


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 29 2010, 07:01 PM~19193483
> *sent the file for the sproket to the cutter 2 mins ago, so ill have it by the time the MO gets here
> *


kool    after that it's straight to the handle bars were working on :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell ya i got the MO today thx a bunch . should have the sproket by the weekend.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 30 2010, 04:36 PM~19203221
> *hell ya i got the MO today thx a bunch . should have the sproket by the weekend.
> *


KOOL


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

to the top .............


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttmft


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Dec 8 2010, 09:08 PM~19278653
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

to the top with this chit


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

she gettin a 2wheeler too?

or is that a sample spray for the trike?


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Dec 14 2010, 09:39 AM~19323199
> *she gettin a 2wheeler too?
> 
> or is that a sample spray for the trike?
> *


yup...sample for the trike...also a starter frame for gia's 1st 20'' :biggrin:  

were just down to the air kit...and paint for the trike...then it's done..  

sprocket will be here shortly too   

then just some crome for the sprocket and support bars for fork...


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

U wanna rent a trailer and do a roadtrip to fla


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Dec 14 2010, 04:59 PM~19326356
> *U wanna rent a trailer and do a roadtrip to fla
> *


what's the date of the show?? :wow:


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

feb 24-27

its a cruise meet
"show" at whatever bar or BBQ we go to

Sat 26th cruise to see the last space shuttle launch


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Dec 15 2010, 05:01 PM~19335144
> *feb 24-27
> 
> its a cruise meet
> ...



nice.....i got it on the calender .... :wow: im workin on wether ill make it or not...but ill get back to u see if were goin


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Dec 15 2010, 03:01 PM~19335144
> *feb 24-27
> 
> its a cruise meet
> ...


WHY THE LAST? I PUT IT ON MY CALENDER WE'RE GUNNA SEE IF WE CAN PULL IT OFF!


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 19 2010, 08:36 AM~19366297
> *WHY THE LAST? I PUT IT ON MY CALENDER WE'RE GUNNA SEE IF WE CAN PULL IT OFF!
> *


NASA is done


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Dec 19 2010, 09:40 AM~19366794
> *NASA is done
> *



y ......thay found out all there info already about space?? :wow: :biggrin: what bike u bringin???and u takin yer pickup??


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 19 2010, 02:23 PM~19367662
> *y ......thay found out all there info already about space?? :wow:  :biggrin: what bike u bringin???and u takin yer pickup??
> *


dont know if truck would make it

maybe new trike is finished by then

take one of your new trucks and rent a trailer :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Dec 19 2010, 03:15 PM~19367924
> *dont know if truck would make it
> 
> maybe new trike is finished by then
> ...


 :biggrin: i here ya

what the t-rex style one :wow: 

not yet..somethin big comin soon :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

gotta get this interior done by x-mas eve :wow: 
i got jus the interior all templated out....
jus gotta get the fabric done now :wow: stress :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus templated :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 20 2010, 02:46 PM~19375870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeee mike, just realized you got your screenname back too, way to go :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 21 2010, 12:06 AM~19380829
> *niceeeeeeee mike, just realized you got your screenname back too, way to go :biggrin:
> *



YUP..... :biggrin: THANX HOMIE....    PROGRESS SOON


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to the top


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 24 2010, 02:51 PM~19412129
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u too homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Dec 13 2010, 04:34 PM~19316765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awesome pic :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

merry christmas mikey and family.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 24 2010, 09:04 PM~19414448
> *awesome pic  :biggrin:
> *


wait till she's all built up.....lookin like the big one :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 25 2010, 02:18 AM~19416098
> *merry christmas mikey and family.
> *



and too u and ur fams too

thanx


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

our little girl ''GIA'' with her new gift


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 23 2010, 08:53 PM~19405541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is like a badass version of the car we got for my son!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Dec 27 2010, 10:10 PM~19434808
> *Wow, this is like a badass version of the car we got for my son!
> *


kool..... :wow: pics :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 28 2010, 08:26 PM~19443035
> *TTT
> *


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 26 2010, 04:47 PM~19425081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is interior done yet :dunno: little gia is cute and spolied :biggrin: !


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 27 2010, 11:19 PM~19434878
> *kool..... :wow: pics :wow:
> *











Haven't done anything with it yet, but it was like $10 on Craigslist.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Jan 2 2011, 02:13 AM~19479583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice set up


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 26 2010, 06:47 PM~19425081
> *
> 
> 
> ...














the push bar i will use


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 10:54 AM~19480398
> *nice set up
> *


Thanks, he's only 6 months now, so we'll probably wait till he's a little older to do anything. I just scored a 20" frame in the meantime that I'm about to start working on.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Jan 4 2011, 12:59 PM~19499901
> *Thanks, he's only 6 months now, so we'll probably wait till he's a little older to do anything. I just scored a 20" frame in the meantime that I'm about to start working on.
> *


nice homie.......good luck


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

Gonna need all the luck I can get! It'll be my first bike. Not many ladies into bikes in Rhode Island, so I gotta bring my A game for sure!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bluegrass_@Jan 5 2011, 12:25 AM~19506883
> * Gonna need all the luck I can get! It'll be my first bike. Not many ladies into bikes in Rhode Island, so I gotta bring my A game for sure!
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.....................TTT          

GOOD MORNING ......LAYITLOW


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

mornin homie cant wait to see the cut sproket tonight


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 7 2011, 11:49 PM~19536315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:   sick

lookin good homie


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

u know it, ships this weekend(monday)  pm me yr addy again


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 26 2010, 06:47 PM~19425081
> *
> 
> 
> ...

















































i finished GIA's interior tonight


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more pic's


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 11 2011, 07:19 PM~19568971
> *TTT
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 06:49 PM~19789758
> *ttt
> *























siked 1 killed it again


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx a bunch bro


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 7 2011, 10:57 PM~19536919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dats a badd-ass pedal car... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 15 2011, 01:08 PM~19875491
> *thx a bunch bro
> *


    next...them handle bars


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 16 2011, 05:35 PM~19885845
> *:wow: dats a badd-ass pedal car... :biggrin:
> *



thanx homie    

kool thing is...that beat up teddy bear was my wife's from when she was a little girl


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 14 2011, 06:07 PM~19869917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is dis goin for the pink 26'in trike?


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 16 2011, 03:41 PM~19885903
> *thanx homie
> 
> kool thing is...that beat up teddy bear was my wife's from when she was a little girl
> *


 :biggrin: for real? dats tight,is ur daughther's now huh


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 16 2011, 05:44 PM~19885938
> *:biggrin: for real? dats tight,is ur daughther's now huh
> *


yup.....passed down  

and ya....that sprocket is for the 26''  match the fork bars


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt........good morning layitlow :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for the homies


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 27 2011, 02:39 PM~19972689
> *ttt for the homies
> *



   was good brother


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

good morning homie's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some updates on ''gia's'' frame...

put the head cups in....and crank and sprocket...

comin soon


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so tonight i finished her pedal's


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

took a nice cruise just now....   

1st time in a wile...
it was like 45 today....so i got the bikes out..
just a little shining and there ready for the summer


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 5 2011, 08:26 PM~20024467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 7 2011, 07:47 PM~20037720
> *looks clean homie
> *



thanx homie   um gona split it all up....gold n crome


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looking good guys


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 8 2011, 11:41 AM~20041836
> *looking good guys
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 10 2011, 12:31 PM~20058784
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so the latest....

the rear rim is just a mock-up... :uh: :biggrin: 

but...this is the fork im going with...it will be re-plated  
fork bars gold...
crome lower fork bars...
crome flat twisted down crown..
gold fork tube..
gold spring...

all split up  

the handle bars will be all crome twisted with gold spears  

wheels????i want to split them up too..
i want to keep it o.g.  like some 72's,gold dish,crome nipples,gold spokes,crome hub :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 14 2011, 07:57 PM~20090839
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

That's a first I seen something like this.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 19 2011, 10:01 AM~20127648
> *That's a first I seen something like this.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some update's


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

went to Maryland and D.C. this week end jus for a kool trip   

her 1st. zoo


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some updates......just mock-up..

still need a nice pair of wheels :wow: 
flat twisted seat pan :wow: 
chain :wow: 
seat post :wow: steering wheel :wow: 
rear fender :wow: 
pinstriping :wow: 
head light  
need to put head badge on


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some up-date's on ''gia's'' daily....

i finished her push bar.....now im gona paint it wet black


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good mikey


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2011, 09:04 PM~20164089
> *looking good mikey
> *





thanx homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 23 2011, 08:12 PM~20163696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2011, 03:34 PM~20179237
> *:wow:
> *




slowly gettin there  

i was gona wait....but i got so many parts just laying around....so i said y leave it in pieces....ill jus put it together and upgrade from there...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some more up-date's....im spiking everything...little touch's  

i cant wait to plate this bike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more up-date's on other stuff too


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

one more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

good morning layitlow :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

got somethin goin to elspock     

comin back wet :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 23 2011, 08:12 PM~20163696
> *
> 
> 
> ...




got some new rims comin...............sick one's :wow: :wow: :wow: 

my 1st. set of wongs  goin on my little girl's bike


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

how much would yall charge 2 fabricate a lv seat and grips?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 1 2011, 08:11 AM~20234396
> *how much would yall charge 2 fabricate a lv seat and grips?
> *



pm sent homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 3 2011, 09:58 AM~20247143
> *TTT
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

g is being cut this week, regular capital g in 3/4" thick steel with a rectangle on top and bottom, so you can weld tubeing to both ends


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 4 2011, 11:28 AM~20254959
> *g is being cut this week, regular capital g in 3/4" thick steel with a rectangle on top and bottom, so you can weld tubeing to both ends
> *



thas my homie :biggrin:    
pm me when ur ready


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 4 2011, 01:25 PM~20255435
> *thas my homie :biggrin:
> pm me when ur ready
> *


its already sent to be cut i should have it thursday


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2011, 06:19 AM~20262720
> *its already sent to be cut i should have it thursday
> *




yessssssss


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2011, 01:42 PM~20311237
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

went for a good walk today   weather finally got a bit nice :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 14 2011, 09:06 PM~20341546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that trike needs to be pink also


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2011, 11:35 PM~20342745
> *yeah that trike needs to be pink also
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

got her wongs today :biggrin:       

now im doin every green nipple white on them....
but i had to mount them up to see them real quick


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some more pic's     

cant wait to start work on that seat post :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

loooking good mike


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 16 2011, 12:34 PM~20352267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you lucky fucker


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 19 2011, 02:36 PM~20373806
> *loooking good mike
> *



thanx homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 05:07 PM~20374869
> *you lucky fucker
> *



 :biggrin: iv been waiting long time :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 19 2011, 05:22 PM~20374967
> *  :biggrin: iv been waiting long time :happysad:
> *


mee too  warren is a budy of mine on facebook im gonna see if still wants to make some :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 05:23 PM~20374974
> *mee too    warren is a budy of mine on facebook im gonna see if still wants to make some  :wow:
> *



u should...been a wile since he's made some...but now he's seeing how rare his wheels are getting...so he might hold out...the more he holds out...the more rare his wheels get...the one's that are out there already :biggrin: 

but that would be some good shit if he do   i know there's a line up waiting for some...

i was just reading the reader's rides bike tribute ....just for some kicks...i pulled it out the attic...it's been a wile... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

put some work into mikes trike tonight. since it was da first decent night all week :uh: . 

sandblasted the fender at work getting it ready for some flake :wow: 






































did a lil welding and grindng here. god damn was it tight in there. my paws where too big. had to break some mixing sticks and use those to sand. 



















made a stand for it also so i can paint it. 











heres da special blend im doing for mike this shits gonna be crazy :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 21 2011, 12:22 AM~20386483
> *put some work into mikes trike tonight. since it was da first decent night all week  :uh: .
> 
> sandblasted the fender at work getting it ready for some flake  :wow:
> ...



dammm homie.....     bustin assss  lookin great as always.....cant wait to see the paint :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so i did some new lights...2-tone them..im gona put the crome on on the pink bike because the gold one is a bit too much  

this other one i did i put 8 led's in.......and a extra battery pack in side  it will go 4 ever :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTMFT.... Wow Baby, Gia's 20" is lookin Hott, Comin together great! x


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2011, 01:48 PM~20440165
> *TTMFT.... Wow Baby, Gia's 20" is lookin Hott, Comin together great! x
> *



good shit  slowly bur surely :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 6 2011, 08:32 PM~20500035
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 9 2011, 02:56 PM~20515078
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2011, 10:24 PM~20589756
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 6 2011, 11:20 AM~19520054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



her new shift knob....um gona paint and detail to the fullest


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so i started the wheels...im fully restoring the original tires

this is were im at


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to the top...........im back ..it's been a wile .


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

Now I got to figure out how to post pics again


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hnicustoms said:


> Now I got to figure out how to post pics again


 It's been a minut bro, how's the family?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

Great and yours??? I still cant figure out the pic thing...the forum changed and im trying off a notebook 2 phone...samsung I think.....dammm


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hnicustoms said:


> Great and yours??? I still cant figure out the pic thing...the forum changed and im trying off a notebook 2 phone...samsung I think.....dammm


Try image shack or tiny pic, that's what I use


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt wasup guys? long time no speak


----------

